# Security Control Center Operator-Harvard Art Museums.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Control Center Operator*
Harvard University 
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 05/13/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Harvard Art Museums

58430BR

*Position Description
Schedule*: Days and Hours: Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday 3 PM - 11 PM
Friday: 3PM - 11PM
Saturday: 3PM - 11PM
Sunday: 3PM - 11PM
Monday: 3PM - 11PM
*Days Off*: Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday

*Summary: *
The Security Control Center Operator is responsible for monitoring and responding to a number of electronic systems. The SCC is at the center of emergency operations for the Harvard Art Museums and a key element in the safety of persons, the Art Museum's collections, and other assets. The SCC operator must be alert at all times and responsive to requests for assistance from any location.

*Duties and Responsibilities:*

Monitor the Video Surveillance System and report any technical issues to the manager. 
Monitors video surveillance of the visiting public in order to avoid damage, either intentional or accidental, to the objects within the collection and on display.
Monitor the Electronic Access Control System and
Controls and monitors access and egress points of the building.
Monitor the Intrusion Detection System and respond as directed to verify alarms and direct proper response.
Answer the SCC telephone and log calls as directed.
Monitor the Panic/Duress Alarm System, log all activations, and direct proper response.
Maintain continual contact with the Harvard University Police Department (HUPD) dispatch center.
Monitor the Artwork Protection System, log and direct proper response to alarms.
Maintain accurate records of SCC activity and prepare reports as directed.
Act as the Emergency Operations Coordinator until directed otherwise by security management.
Take immediate action to direct response and coordination in an emergency.
Follow such directives, policies, and procedures as may be provided for SCC operations, or the verbal instructions of authorized management personnel.
Other security and administrative duties as needed, including the ability to patrol the buildings.
Adhere to the Harvard University confidentiality agreement.
Seeks to minimize or contain conflict and engages Security Manager when needed and as instructed.
Completes incident reports as necessary and submits such reports to the Security Manager.
Works closely with other Harvard Art Museums services and staff members to ensure the effective coordination of service efforts using radio and other modes of communication. Acts as a highly visible representative of the Harvard Art Museums Security staff.
Presents a professional image in accordance with established uniform and appearance standards
Maintains a constructive and positive demeanor. Engages with all visitors and staff in a professional and courteous manner.
Other duties as needed or required.
*Basic Qualifications*
Candidates MUST meet the following basic qualifications in order to be considered for this role:
A high school diploma or equivalent with at least three years of related experience is required.

*Additional Qualifications and Skills*
Some college and/or experience in the security field desired; must have strong oral and written communication and interpersonal skills with the ability to communicate effectively throughout all levels of the organization; demonstrated skills in computer operation, administration, communication, and on-the-spot decision making; must be able to write reports and transmit such reports to management in a timely and efficient manner; ability to direct persons, operate under pressure and follow procedures; attention to detail; reliability & punctuality; the ability to respond quickly to emergency situations which may include moving quickly through a multi-story museum building; experience with computer-based fire and security (motion detection, access control, and CCTV) systems desired; must be able to lift and use a fire extinguisher; training in (or ability to be trained in) CPR and/or first aid desirable.

*Additional Information
PLEASE NOTE*: We continue to monitor the evolving COVID-19 and the lifting of restrictions. We appreciate your understanding and flexibility with our interview process. We will be conducting interviews virtually for selected candidates until further notice.

The University requires all Harvard community members to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 and remain up to date with COVID-19 vaccine boosters, as detailed in Harvard's Vaccine & Booster Requirements. Individuals may claim exemption from the vaccine requirement for medical or religious reasons. More information regarding the University's COVID vaccination requirement, exemptions, and verification of vaccination status may be found on the University's "COVID-19 Vaccine Information" webpage: COVID-19 Vaccine & Booster Information.

Will be required to wear a uniform provided by the Museums. Must present a clean, neat, uniform, and professional image at all times. Ability to learn and follow procedures and adapt to new procedures; attention to detail. The Harvard Art Museums are open year-round, so this position will be scheduled to work on some holidays.

*Emergency Status Designation*: Critical Operations Personnel. Overtime is mandatory if coverage is needed to fill shifts on weekends, evenings, and in emergency situations.

*Job Function*
Museum

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Job Code*
210004 Central Station Museum Mntr A

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Department*
Safety and Security

*Time Status*
Part-time

*Salary Grade*
000

*Union*
07 - HU Secrty, Park & Museum Guard

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Identity

*Schedule*
Schedule: Days and Hours: Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday 3 PM - 11 PM
Friday: 3PM - 11PM
Saturday: 3PM - 11PM
Sunday: 3PM - 11PM
Monday: 3PM - 11PM
Days Off: Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday

*Commitment to Equity, Diversity, Inclusion, and Belonging*
Harvard University views equity, diversity, inclusion, and belonging as the pathway to achieving inclusive excellence and fostering a campus culture where everyone can thrive. We strive to create a community that draws upon the widest possible pool of talent to unify excellence and diversity while fully embracing individuals from varied backgrounds, cultures, races, identities, life experiences, perspectives, beliefs, and values.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Related Searches:*

Police and Public Safety

*Want to learn more about working for this employer?*
View Profile

Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications
Join Now


----------

